# new stock photography site needing photographers



## tonyp (Aug 4, 2004)

Hello all,
We have just launched a new stock photography library at www.internetimagelibrary.com and are looking for photographers to contribute images. Image authors get 50% of all sales, which vary between approx 1.80 and 22.80 USD, depending on resolution downloaded. 

Please take a look at www.internetimagelibrary.com and artists.internetimagelibrary.com for more info, or feel free to contact me here with any questions.

thanks and regards,
Tony


----------

